

Firefox OS for Raspberry Pi with WebGL demos - mariuz
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/tag/oleg-romashin

======
nitrogen
I look forward to one day getting my hands on an Rpi. That is, if Allied ever
ships the board I ordered _ages_ ago (the page I ordered from no longer exists
on their site).

Seriously, with all this RasPi news, does anybody in the US _actually have
one_?

~~~
shanselman
I've got three and they are great. Using one for AirPlay and XBMC and the
others for random stuff.

[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/Top10RaspberryPiMythsAndTruths...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/Top10RaspberryPiMythsAndTruths.aspx)

~~~
nitrogen
How/where/when did you get them?

~~~
shanselman
I got them from Element14 here <http://www.element14.com> and got them about a
month(?) later.

~~~
nitrogen
In the United States, Element14 redirects to Newark. Their ordering process,
like Allied's, is, shall we say, somewhat less than pleasant. Here's hoping
that the RPi actually arrives this time. It would be nice if the Raspberry Pi
foundation used a more consumer-friendly distributor, like Via's APC being
distributed by Newegg.

------
luriel
As much as I love the idea of the Raspberry Pi, until it has open video
drivers it can't really be considered an open platform.

Anyone knows what is the status of that?

~~~
lunarscape
There's also the hardware to consider. They posted a PDF of the schematics but
no files or layout. They've promised to eventually but I haven't seen it yet.

